# Glow report- Illuminizers



## Hoozey (Mar 2, 2007)

So ladies, I took some swatch photos of all the illuminizers I have and thought I'd post my thoughts since I am a "glow" lover- I find with a bit of glow that I look years younger. Tomorrow I will be 39 but I often get carded, I think because I wear these glows. I am in no way wanting to look like a teeny bopper wearing glitter- I want to recapture the look of my 13 1/2 year old's skin.

*Mad Minerals*- *Satin Glow*- this is a light ivory finishing powder that has fine shimmer. A great combo of highlight and finishing powder. Since it is so light a color, it really shows up as a highlight. *Baby Bronze *is actually a bronzer but since it has such a sheen to it, I thought I'd include it in my collection. This one is what I'd call opaque shine- like a pearl- so it takes a very light hand. I find it a bit too much shine to use as a bronzer.

*Valerie*- *Satin Sun*- probably my favorite- especially once I get a little more color. It is a golden peach that just morphs into my skin. The shimmer particles are quite finely milled so you don't get sparkle but a glow to the skin. It is also quite sheer. *Centerfold* is a peachy pink. I find myself grabbing this in the winter- over a sweet pink blush it just works to make this youthful glow to the cheeks.

*Lumiere*- *Clear Radiance*- This one seems to impart more color than glow. It is a rosy pink hue. *Natural Radiance*- a peachy brown hue that imparts a golden sheen. *Innocence*- a lighter version of Natural Radiance with an almost taupe undertone- glistening particles a little larger in this one and silvery. *Baby Face-* light peach pink- lightest of the colors- imparts a pink gold hue on skin. Can't beat the price on this brand.

*Bronzers/illuminators Sun Kissed *A golden tan that morphs right into my skin tone right now with a tiny bit of tan. Great for winter to perk up dull winter skin and not too shiny at all. *Nude*- a pinker version of Sun Kissed- great for cooler skintones that want just a hint of sun look.

*Ambrosia*- a terra cotta bronzer that imparts a coppery red bronze- this one is darker and could easily be used as a blush in lighter skin tones. *Sugarberry-* a mauvy bronzer- this one reminds me of BE soft focus glee. Imparts a rosy glow to the face. *California Gold*- a golden terra cotta that imparts a golden copper hue with golden sparks. This one is a little more sparkle than the others but not over the top. I'd nominate this one for a great eye color too.



Monave- *Glisten-* a pale pink glow. Very close to Val's Centerfold only a tad more cool toned. Also a winter favorite to perk up a sallow, pale skin. 

Glow is a golden hue which is very close to Val's Satin Sun. A lovely light warm glow. A close second to Satin Sun in my personal ranking of favorites.



Littlestuff4u pure minerals- *Sunlit Ginger* - this is actually an eye color that I found that is almost a dupe of BE- pure radiance. It is a peachy bronze which is really a complexion booster. Sandra will sell it in a larger container than an eye shadow so definitely request this. All the pure mineral colors are a bit more sparkly than Mad, Monave, Lumier and Val. *Angel *light pink, almost lavender hued. Very angelic, looks lovely on my daughter- it's a little more sparkle than I like on myself. *China Doll* is a peach beige a close match to Val's Satin Sun with a bit more sparkle. 

Fairy Dust- rose undertone with multi-colored sparkles. Way too much for me but great for the more daring. Could be used as a blush. All these colors are wonderful on the eyes and I often use them this way.



Bare Escentuals- *Clear Radiance*- my first glow product. This was one of the two products I had to buy a second of in my almost 5 years of wearing BE. I used it daily. Only other repeat buy was foundation. This is actually more coral pink than Centerfold or Glisten. The particles are a bit larger too so there is a bit more sparkle.

*Pure Radiance*- I fell in love with this when I got an eyeshadow sized one in a kit. A beautiful peachy bronze color. Unfortunately around Christmas I started having a horrible reaction to BE- my eyelids got red, dry and flakey (not to mention the itch that I was putting up with all over) so I have given all the high bismuth oxychloride BE products to my daughter, friends and family. I was pleased when I found Sunlit Ginger because it's so close to a match and much cheaper and no bis. O.

Last is *Rose Radiance*. This one is too much color for my tastes. It would be a lovely soft rose blush but too much color for all over illuminzing with my yellow undertones. I also had *Bare Radiance* which I also liked but gave away because of the itch. It was an amber glow that was great when I had more color. I think this would be lovely on darker skin as an illuminizer.



J Lynne Luminous Mineral Glow Powders- Overall I think these glows are the lightest and almost a little opaque. They seem to give a pearlescent color. If you are afraid of too much glow, these are excellent to start off with. They are very finely milled and tiny particles of "glow".They are listed from lightest to darkest in color. *Candlelight*- lightest color. Ivory beige. This is for the fairest or to highlight on darker complexions to really make areas "pop." (I use a tiny speck on upper cheeks to add extra highlight or for brow highlighter but not necessarily all over because it is so light.)

*Natural *- light beige/peach- a nice warm shade for light skin. Imparts the slightest bit of color. 

Bronze- my personal favorite of the six- it just disappears into my skin right now. Similar to Natural with a bit more golden brown tones rather than peach. 

Blossom- peachy pink hue. Imparts a warm pink glow. 

Lovely- a pink mauve hue- a cool pink glow. 

Summer- reminds me of Bare Radiance by BE. a rosy brown/amber hue. This imparts the most color but it isn't what I would call a bronzer because it really show up more rosy than a tan. This would be a lovely highlighting color on darker skin tones or used as a light blush on lighter skin tones.



Lauress Luminesce. These products are more like glow setting powders. The texture is featherlight with just the slightest hint of glow. Anyone who is afraid of too much glow should definitely try these. I did do a swatch because they are so light it's like trying to show the differences in a setting powder.

*Glow *is the lightest color I sampled, a light ivory color.

*Glisten* is a light yellowish one. 

Lustrous is a tan. These impart a little color, especially Lustrous, and just the tiniest bit of glow. These would definitely be great candiates for a setting powder without making one matte. I am wearing Glisten in the b/a sticky- page 10 with the Lauress Elemental foundation.



Entier Face Photo #1- wearing Val's Satin Sun Photo #2 wearing J Lynne's Bronze with Candlelight as a cheek highlight Photo #3 Wearing Lumiere Natural Radiance.



The swatch colors are as follows- Left, wrist to elbow- Mad Satin Glow, Mad Baby Bronze, Val Satin Sun, Val Centerfold, Monave Glisten, Monave Glow

Right, wrist to elbow- Littlestuff Sunlit Ginger, littlestuff Angel, littlestuff China Doll, littlestuff Fairy Dust, BE Clear Radiance, BE Pure Radiance, BE Rose Radiance.



Swatch #2- Wrist to elbow- Left Lumiere Clear Radiance, Natural Radiance, Innocence, Baby Face. Middle: Lumiere Bronzers- Sun Kissed, Nude, Ambrosia, Sugarberry, California Gold, Right: J Lynne Luminous collection: Candlelight, Natural, Bronze, Blossom, Lovely, Summer.

I use the tiniest amount and apply with an angled blush brush starting at the tops of my cheeks and then continuing above the brow, nose, chin etc. once there are less minerals on the brush. A little goes a long way.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 2, 2007)

They are so pretty!! Thanks for posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 2, 2007)

This is great to see all the glows side by side and what a wonderful review! Thanks so much, you look great. Happy Birthday one day early too!


----------



## dlwt2003 (Mar 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweety~~And thanks SO VERY MUCH for the reviews, I was thinking thinking today about 2 dif items and you helped me decide, thanks so much, and you are so right What you want for your skins is what I want but I am almost 10 years older than you so its can be a stretch but I love MMU and I love your reviews and pics~~Hope you have a awesome weekend~~


----------



## lilita (Mar 2, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Dayna!!!!

This is wonderful - thanks so much for posting this. I know now that I am going LOVE Monave's Glow when my sample arrives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mnemosyne (Mar 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday! :rockwoot: Thanks for the swatches! I definitely want to try Satin Sun and Centerfold from Val. I love Lumiere's Clear Radiance!


----------



## blondie36 (Mar 2, 2007)

thank-you for all the info,and HAPPY BIRTHDAY and you look GREAT for 39which 1 is your favorite glow?


----------



## stashblaster (Mar 2, 2007)

WOW, that must have taken some time to compose. Certainly it helps many of us who haven't tried all the products yet. Thanks Hoozey!


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 2, 2007)

I think Satin Sun is my favorite but really it's between Satin Sun, Centerfold, Glow and Glisten. I grab one of these 90% of the time depending on my mood. Ruby2 told me about the J Lynne illuminizers so I have more on the way and will do a comparison of them also. (Bad girl, Ruby, for telling me about them... I got samples of the less sparkly illuminizers and somehow came away with a bunch of eye shadows too... fortunately your 15% code pretty much paid for shipping.)

I think seeing these colors on the skin is a better way to see if it's what you want.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks so much for the reviews and I hope you have a wonderful birthday!!!:rockwoot:


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hoozey, which glows did you get from JL? And *I* did not plug the eye shadows....LOL!!!! You'll be pleased, I'm sure. The packaging is cute and she ships fast. Let me know how you like them! And have a great birthday tomorrow. I'm right behind ya, but a few years older.


----------



## Joliefilleici (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you Hoozey for your review!!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 3, 2007)

great post!


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 3, 2007)

I got the Luminous collection samples- all six of them. Since they were less sparkle and more glow- I thought they'd be right up my alley. I know you didn't plug the e/s but you should know how weak I am. :wink3: I am pretty sure I will be pleased. I have yet to be disappointed with the recs I've purchased from everyone's raves.


----------



## Thais (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comprehensive review!


----------



## claire20a (Mar 3, 2007)

thanks for the review - it's really helpul!


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 3, 2007)

Great reviews! Thanks for posting!


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 3, 2007)

Hoozey, HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I hope you are having a great day. And yes, I think you will be very pleased w/the Luminous collection-I have all 6 in the full size jars, got them when she had them on sale a while ago. I have a few of her e/s too, but like Lilita, don't wear e/s a whole lot. Enjoy!


----------



## memaize (Mar 3, 2007)

Great Post! I picked out my fav's in the photo and was glad to see I have 2 or them, but will now have to get a few more! Thanks, and I can see why you get carded!


----------



## LadyOttoline (Mar 3, 2007)

Great review, thanks so much! And wow, what a pretty picture with the Satin Sun - you sure don't look 39 but more like in your mid or late twenties!!! YOu really have awesome skin (or awesome makeup :lol: )


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 4, 2007)

, LThanks for all the birthday wishes and compliments, Ladies. I honestly think MMU is a large part in how nice my skin looks. Trust me, the befores aren't so great. It's a tribute to MMU when people compliment my skin because it really isn't flawless but with MMU it is effortless to achieve the look without any downsides. It feels like nothing, protects with some SPF, seems to actually improve skin texture, and makes me look (and feel) better. :ven: Every photo I see of someone wearing MMU at MuT it's "Gosh, she's beautiful and has perfect skin" not "Nice makeup."

Just saw something on a study where people equated discoloration to being older moreso than faces that were wrinkled but clear of discoloration. I think that's why I get carded, MMU evens out my skintone so naturally. The illuminizers just take it a step further by giving me that glow that is natural to youthful skin.


----------



## angellove (Mar 4, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHADAY honey... and you look gorgeous... i tot you were 20++


----------



## breathless (Mar 4, 2007)

thanks for the review!!


----------



## MamaRocks (Mar 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday! I just bought MAC SHimpagne and I'm dying to try it. I have never used a higlighter before.

:thrashi:

I dont know why I used this smily, just like it, I guess - lol


----------



## Sheikah (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for posting! I found it very helpful!


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Mar 5, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL, THANK YOU SO MUCH HOOZEY - what a helpful review!

You rock! :rockwoot:


----------



## stashblaster (Mar 9, 2007)

Alright, I guess I need the Queen of Glow's help (Hoozey). The more products I buy, the more confused I get. I have a couple of questions.

1. If I have Val's Centerfold, do I really need Satin Sun? Is there really a color difference on your face since you need so little?

2. Products that I have. BE Warmth (rarely use), BE True, Lumiere Clear Radiance and Val's Centerfold. Yes, I know that Warmth is not a illuminizer. If the illuminizers have some color, do I do away with the Warmth? I guess I get confused with the all-over-face colors like True, then are you suppose to put the illuminizer on top of an already sparkly powder?

The amount of powder I'm using is mind boggling. SPF, powder primer, green corrector powder, foundation, concealer, Well Rested, all-over-face powder, mineral veil, eyeshadows, eyebrow powder, blush, illuminizer. Whew! My husband says that our bathroom looks like a small chemist lab.


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Stashblaster!

You don't HAVE to have Satin Sun. LOL. I just like it because it is a warmer shade- a peachy color which just warms up my face. A color like Centerfold lends a bit of a cool tone to my skin which actually looks nice, especially in the winter. The difference is very subtle. On my skin Satin Sun is like my skin with a glow, whereas Centerfold actually adds a little pink hue to it.

I am not an all over face color person. I had True, Glee, Warmth and really only wore Glee and that was as blush really. I thought True was a bit to sparkly. I do the illuminzer as my last step. I do foundation, blush, eyes (usually trying to even out my brows takes me the longest. LMAO) SPF (sometimes I apply first) Sometimes silk powder and then an illuminzer. (I stay away from too sparkly blushes so that I can always control the glow.)

I have many many powders-- the ones I use most are in a small traincase makeup organizer that fits in a deep drawer. The less used colors (hundreds of eye colors- scary huh?) I store in a semi-clear plastic thing that is really supposed to be for fishing tackle. It has 4 long rows that e/s fit nicely in- all lined so I can see the colors. (It's my grown up crayon box.) I store this in the cabinet under my sink... don't want the hubby too aware of all my powders.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 9, 2007)

this is helpful, have you ever tried aromaleighs illuminizing finishing powder or luminesce divine finishing powder? I got a sample of the latter in "cherub" and wasnt too crazy about it. I guess I havent found a good illuminizer yet.


----------



## stashblaster (Mar 9, 2007)

When I ordered the True, I had no idea that it was sparkly, so I pretty much start on both checks so I don't have too much sparkle all over my face. That is the trouble about living in small town America. I probably would have never considered it had I saw it at the BE boutique or Sephora. Sometimes I have such a let down when I get stuff in the mail. Right away, I know it's a color I won't wear. I had two deliveries one day and I only kept a couple of things and my 20 yr old got the rest. She was thrilled being the typical broke college student and I was happy for her that she went back to school with some fun stuff.

Hoozey, I guess I'm going to have to take a hardware trip or to Walmart. I'm keeping my powders in two baskets and I have to move them around to find the color. Some of the train cases that are on this site is amazing. I want to keep things simple. I don't want to have to wheel my makeup out of the closet every morning though.


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 9, 2007)

I also live in a "non-metropolis". I got True back when I started BE but never used it much because of the sparkle. I give away the products that aren't me- I have gotten 6 SIL, 3 friends and my 13 yr. old daughter hooked on MMU- so there always seems to be someone that can benefit from a wrong color pick I've made. I am getting better at picking from my computer monitior/ descriptions- Last e/s haul was 10 out of 11 winners.

I received my order from J Lynne that included sample of 6 luminous glows. Haven't had time to review them but will definitely post when I've done my "research." Got e/s too- think I am going to like them.


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hoozey, do you have Halo from Val? Have you ever sampled it? I don't think I saw it on your list and I am curious about it. Wish I'd ordered a sample w/my last order!


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 10, 2007)

Ruby-

I haven't tried Halo. I just ordered full sizes of Satin Sun and Centerfold (knew I was going to love them and didn't want to mess with samples.) Still loving them. I am sure that I will get halo eventually. BTW my J Lynne samples came today- 6 new glows for me to review- when I get time. My mom is coming tomorrow and hubby returning from out of town business so I will be too busy to do a proper analysis. Early next week maybe??? I have a comforter to finish for a client too and also some decorative painting on some stools for my kitchen... I get less done since I found this place. Hmmmm--- wonder why? Get pulled into Lilita's "vortex of online shopping." :rotfl:


----------



## memaize (Mar 10, 2007)

Hoozey, you are too funny &amp; busy! Now that I live out in the sticks, mail is delayed!!! We ordered from J LYnne on the same day and of course I don't have mine yet. Can't wait! Among other things I ordered the illum group, and the blush group. If you can find the time, you'll have to post your thoughts. Have fun


----------



## MindySue (Mar 10, 2007)

heh, i have to quote myself, because i wanna know your reply hoozey!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

Excellent review Hoozey. Thank you also for the swatches and comparisons. I'm sold. :laughing:

And BTW. Girl I honestly thought that you were in your 20's!!! No Joke!!!


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 10, 2007)

Hoozey, you are a busy woman! I can't wait to hear how you like the JL Glows and if you ever get Halo you'll have to review that one too! I hope you are having a good weekend. We are finally starting to "warm up" (40's) here and it feels so nice not to have to wear 4 layers!


----------



## memaize (Mar 11, 2007)

The Aromaleigh Illuminating Perle Powders are really nice. I have Icandesce, Illusion, Kindle and love them all. I got the mini jars 1.5 yrs ago and they are practically full. I find myself going back to them as well as the Illuminator Finishing Powder quite often. They were one of the first ones I tried on my MMU quest for the HG of all mu and I think the illuminators are up there with the best.

Happy hunting my fellow down easter


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 11, 2007)

I haven't tried aromaleigh illuminizers. Ruby told me about trying J Lynne. Anyone else that has a favorite glow please let me know. I am always up for trying more. :add_wegbrech:


----------



## LadyOttoline (Mar 11, 2007)

Hoozey, I am anxiously awaiting your JLynne Illuminizer report - I have a B-day gift certificate from them that I'd like to use on illuminizers but it would be nice to have your advice first!!


----------



## MindySue (Mar 12, 2007)

okay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks anyways! you've got me into wanting to try illuminizers as wel..i ordered the monave one you reviewed with a few foundation and blush samples

lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you for the help, ill try those.


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 12, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday! And thanks for all the recommendations


----------



## foolsgold (Mar 12, 2007)

Great post - thank you.


----------



## kalliope999 (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the illuminizer reviews. I've just started using them, so it was very helpful. I have samples of Val's Satin Sun and Centerfold and really like them a lot.


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 12, 2007)

OK- Monday morning and I got my mom off for home, kids off to school, hubby off to work and house back in order after the weekend. Next thing on the agenda was editing the "glow report"- so I put my thoughts on J Lynne 6 luminous mineral glow powder thoughts up in the original post... I thought it'd be better to keep everything in one place, so you could compare swatches and photos. Means going back to page one but keeps the "meat" of the post in one place. Hope you enjoy. Thanks Ruby for turning me on to J Lynne---Bronze will be a full size next time... and maybe natural too, and... BTW I am in love with the coffee collection of e/s I got (6 samples) and at least 1/2 will be full sizes in my collection. :yahootongue:


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hoozey, so happy to hear that you like JLynne! I kinda thought you would, but you never know. Thanks for the review-it is so comprehensive and a "go to" for anyone researching glow powders. Also, thanks for putting up the swatch of MM Pretty in Pink. It looks great on you and it something that I now must order! Hope that you have a great week!


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 12, 2007)

Ruby-

Hi. I think you'll really like MM "Pretty in Pink"- the color is really intense (a little scary) in the jar but if you just use the dust that clings to the lid it gives an awesome flush of pink to the cheeks- and it stays pink. With our yellow undertones, don't you find a lot of pinks "turn?" You have a good week too.


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hoozey, yeah it does look scary on my screen! But I totally trust your reviews so I'm going to go for it! Did you get any other blushes from MM? How is their shipping and c. service? It is hard to find the right pink, that is why I have so many in my drawer! Oh, did you see the new stuff Kim put up at Lumiere? Some of those blushing bronzers are so beautiful! I'm definitely ordering Spiced Apple and Sugar Berry, along w/a couple samples of the new foundation.


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 12, 2007)

Shipping is so fast considering they are in Alaska! I have gotten both orders within a week. Customer service seems great because Candace posts here and seems to really care about her customers. She is working on more lighter colors for Asians. (I am not of Asian decent but I find my match in this catagory because I have those yellow undertones.)

Haven't had a chance to get a peek at the new Lumiere stuff... I know I will buy. Been too busy catching up on the stuff here to go to Lumiere yet. :rotfl:


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow that is fast, I didn't know they are in Alaska! I'll be ordering from them this week too. Just placed my Lumiere order................


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 12, 2007)

Just placed my Lumiere order too... Of course I got the new foundation- mid sized jar - got mid sized jars in 2 of the new illuminizers, and then a bunch of samples in all those new e/s (got samples because I am so running out of room for full sized from them... already bought 21 full sized e/s from them) and samples of all the bronzers and the pinker illuminizer (baby or something like that.)

OK funny story. My hubby is pretty much a manly man so the other day at work he walks into another employee's office to speak to her and sees her and another employee talking over these "little jars with black tops" (his words) and he says to them "Oh, you aren't talking about Bare Escentuals?" Their jaws hit the floor and then there were all these questions from them. He starts saying stuff like "Yeah, it's good for your skin and so natural looking and doesn't FEEL like makeup" They are flabbergasted then demand how he knows anything about this stuff. He says "Oh my wife found that stuff YEARS ago and I hear WAY too much about it from her. More than I ever want to know about makeup." Then he says "She found that there's some ingredient in BE that makes some people itch. She started having that so she found a new brand and it's WAY cheaper." They wanted to know the details but of course he couldn't tell them any more. I think he stopped listening when I said "It's way cheaper" anyway. If it makes me happy and it's cheaper, that's a win-win in his book. :roflmao:


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Mar 12, 2007)

Dayna- you are undoubtedly the Queen of Illuminizers. Thanks for the informative post! I love Satin Sun as well!


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hoozey sounds like a nice haul from Lumiere! The story of your hubby is so funny and cute! He probably wouldn't appreciate this, but he is very knowledgable about MMU! My husband doesn't say anything either about my growing collection of jars either, except that he notices that they all look a little different. He's not here when the mail comes either, LOL! I just got my barefaced minerals -shipped from Florida on Sat, and got it in NY already today! Talk about quick! I wasn't expecting it and I was so happy when I saw that package in the mailbox!


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 13, 2007)

Ruby- Like my hubby said- he knows more about MMU than he ever wanted to. I talk about it so much with his 6 sisters (got them all addicted)and sometimes even directly to him about how much I love MMU. :smile:

Aileen- I am glad that my report is useful. I know it's nothing compared to your contributions. I love your blog, your posts, they are so informative! If you like Satin Sun and want a glow that is a little softer, you may want to try J Lynne Bronze. I am really liking how that one just morphs into my skin. J Lynne would be awsome as mixers in setting powders since they seem to have a super subtle glow.


----------



## CaraMia (Mar 13, 2007)

Hoozey thanks for the detailed information!!! Will save me a lot of time and money on sampling.


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hoozey, I have gotten one of my SIL's into MMU and a couple of friends too. Working on some more though. I have so many little sample jars around and that is how I get them to try it! Maybe your husband can start a support group for other husbands who have to "suffer" through their wives/significant others' MMU addictions!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Mar 13, 2007)

*Dayna*- Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Because of your post I started ogling at the J.Lynne illuminizers last night on their site. I do want to try Bronze, it seems so pretty! What do you use as blush when you use illuminizers? I just realized that Lumiere's veena blushes work best with illuminizers because these are matte but the colors are very rich. I hoarded Kim's veena blushes to go with my illuminizers (I tend to get oily and using illuminizer plus a shimmery blush makes me look like a discoball).


----------



## LadyOttoline (Mar 13, 2007)

I'd also be interested about the blush question - and also, do you all use illuminizers in place of finishers, or over the finishing powder and just on certain areas? TIA!

PS: placed by JLynne order with 4 illuminizers yesterday, can't wait for it to arrive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## COzawa (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you Hoozey for the excellent review on Luminators. I certainly will use this as a guide.


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 14, 2007)

Aileen,

I try to use low or no sparkle blushes all the time. Believe it or not I don't like a lot of sparkle in blush. In the latest photos with J Lynne I was wearing Milan Pretty in Pink blush. It has a slight sparkle but the pigment is so intense that it takes so little to get color that the sparkles aren't too much. (I am talking the dusting that clings to the lid after I've even given it a tap.) I also use Tarte gel blushes (yep, non-mineral!!) in Dollface (light pink) Flush (berry red stain) and Blushing Bride (wine) They go on very sheer and really look like a flush from within and stay all day for me. Some people hate the feel of them when they first put them on and they have smell added to them- strawberry and cream, berries, etc. I endure that because it does look so darn natural. I don't have the gorgeous cheekbones you have- I just kind of have cheeks :rotfl: - so I try to keep my blush really subtle or else it looks odd. I wish I had your lips too. Mine are so thin- top one pretty much disappears when I smile.

I also really only apply illuminizers to top of cheeks and up around the eyes , a touch across the bridge of the nose, a sweep across the forehead... more by the eyes and maybe a breeze over the chin. It is usually my last step but if I've put on too much glow... I grab the finishing powder and brush that on to fix it. I never dip my brush in the minerals... just take the dust on the lid- I started leaving most of the clear adhesive on my sifters and only open a few holes so I have better control on the amount. Then I'll use like 2 or 3 pin head sized sprinkles.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 14, 2007)

do the tarte gel blushes stay on longer than mineral blushes? my blush always wears off by the end of the day, or even after a few hours, when the rest of my makeup is intact, and i hate it! blush makes me look ALIVE or else i just look like a ghost. lol. it completes my look i think..along with some gloss. and i hate when it dissapears!


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 14, 2007)

The tarte gel blushes are gel based and once theyset up, seem to stick on me. You'd look great in dollface- but probably want a little more umph with ittoo. I put it on and then just run a finger over the top of either flush or blushing bride and apply that to the apple of my cheek to give it umph because it is a really sheer pale pink.

Periwinkle sky applies mineral blushes wet so they stay. I don't require that because I have dry skin and MMU just stays put on me.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 14, 2007)

thanks for the tip, yeah im definately gonna get some of those..but yeah, my skin is pretty dry/normal and it just dissapears! hm, ill try applying wet also.


----------



## Yola (Mar 15, 2007)

This is so great Hoozey


----------



## memaize (Mar 15, 2007)

Hellomindy....I love the smell of the Tart gel sticks- I use flush - a pretty med pink/berry


----------



## MindySue (Mar 16, 2007)

i love scented things..and they look so cute. but i think it will be a while before i spent that much on blush. i want to try them though.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for the tip on applying illuminizers! I usually stay away from cheek stains and stick to powder blushes because I have oily skin. You? No cheekbones? I can see prominent ones in that avatar of yours! You can also try contouring if you want more pronounced cheekbones (I use MAC Refined Golden bronzer to contour - and yes, I also use non-MMU makeup).


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 16, 2007)

Honestly, Aileen,

The "cheekbones" you see are totally faked. I have used Mad's sheer tan as contour- it's a sheer brownish color (not orange) and works quite well. I don't use a lot of non-MMU- tarte blushes, lip stuff and mascara are the only ones I own that aren't MMU. If you ever buy Milan, you need to get the gelle drops... they make any mineral pigment into long wearing liner. Stays intense. Plus you can get double duty from a color- darker as a liner and then dry for contour.

I'll have additions for the Glow report- got some on the way from Lauress and new ones from Lumiere.


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2007)

Hoozey, your new avatar looks stunning!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks Lilita! :laughing: Hubby was away on business all week and came home yesterday so I did my makeup a little more dramatic for his return. I am thinking about changing it again today. I found the best room for doing pictures in my house finally. Some rooms have too much going on in the background, my masterbedroom is a golden wall color and it affects the colors, kids' TV/extra bedroom has neutral and plain walls and not too much light... my camera seems to wash out my skin- I am not so pale as some photos have shown. I never knew I'd be thinking about stuff like this. :rotfl: I just think the posts with the photos are the best- seeing colors on skintones tells so much more for me.


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2007)

What a lucky guy!! Did he notice? (wink wink nudge nudge)

I agree!! I get shy about posting my pic sometimes, so I understand about the hesitation people have about posting photos... but ultimately, so much more helpful and inspiring than looking at color swatches on the computer.

I have such a crappy camera and terrible lighting in my apartment. I may be able to get more color-accurate photos if I stepped out onto the street in the bright sunlight, but I'm not sure I want to do that... I think most of my neighbors work from home too.


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 16, 2007)

Yep he noticed and he appreciated it too. He's a lot of the reason I am so in love with MMU. He always notices when I put makeup on and says how beautiful I am. :love5:

I understand the picture taking issue. I am ususally the photo taker, not the subject- so that alone takes some getting used to. Then I have this "wonky" eye thing in some photos... my husband jokes about pictures with my "glass eye."So glad I have a digital-- easy to delete those ASAP! I don't think I'd be brave enough to do outside photos... I'll use the excuse that too much light washes out the colors in my camera. Definitely don't want the neighbors thinking I am totally narcissistic or something- trust me, I actually venture out with makeup and in my housecoat some mornings- usually to deal with my insane dogs. I appreciate your posts with photos!


----------



## LadyOttoline (Mar 16, 2007)

Got my JLynne illuminators yesterday and am in love!! I got bronze, candlelight, sunlight and neutral. Can't decide which I like best though...


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 16, 2007)

YAY! So glad you are liking them. I will definitely be ordering a full size of the bronze- I have been wearing that a lot lately. Enjoy deciding which is best!

ADDED LAURESS LUMINESCE THOUGHTS TO GLOW REPORT see beginning of thread- These are super light, feel like finishing powder, and give just the tinest bit of glow. Anyone afraid of looking too shiny should really look into these!


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 19, 2007)

I did smokey mineral eye tut for those requesting it about eye look in the new avi.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh gosh! With all the rave reviews on J.Lynne illuminizers, I'm kicking myself for not getting some with my last order! Hoozey your report always gets me all giddy to order more illuminizers. So can you say the Lauress Luminesce is different from the rest of the illuminizers because it's not that glowy? If that's the case, then it's tailor-made for me!


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 19, 2007)

Absolutely! They really feel like a finishing powder, that super soft, silky can't even feel them. The glow is so subtle that I don't think anyone could ever apply too much and look too shiny. I think these have Periwinkle Sky written all over them. My recs for you- Glisten and Lustrous (it has a bit of a bronzing effect on my skin right now that I am so pale.)

Try the J Lynne Bronze too. They are less glowy than Satin Sun. The Bronze is an awesome color for golden undertones! It is more brown gold than say Satin Sun from Val. I think you'll like this a lot because it is less glow too.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 19, 2007)

hoozey i probably have read this somewhere or it's said somewhere but do you use a primer on your dry skin? every time i use one it seems to make the foundation "flake" but im sure thats because im not using a good one.


----------



## momidoll (Mar 19, 2007)

you look great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 19, 2007)

Mindy,

I sometimes use Serious Skin Care's A-primer- I try to get it when HSN have a sale or pair it with B-glow. I have tried Smashbox but don't like it as well and it's more expensive. Honestly with dry skin, I find that just using the right MMU helps the skin and then I don't need a primer at all. I use Lumiere FF and it has improved my skin where a month later my skin was in better condition and when I applied Monave for a b/a it went on so much better than before Lumiere. I am also finding out that less everything works better. So I am trying to do more simple skincare and use oils rather than a bunch of chemicals.


----------



## rejectstar (Mar 19, 2007)

I totally agree with this!! I recently just started washing my face morning and evening with a fragrance free facial soap and moisturizing with 100% olive squalane oil at night [and recently Mario Badescu Collagen Moisturizer with SPF 15 during the day], and I don't remember my skin looking this great since I was 14!

I spent the night at my boyfriend's place this weekend and in the morning I was brave enough to sit around with him and a few of our male friends for a few hours before I even put any makeup on... that's how much better it is. Simple is really the way to go.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks! sorry if I seem stupid but what did you mean "when I applied Monave for a b/a"


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 20, 2007)

I was wearing strictly Lumiere for about a month when I did a before after sticky in Monave foundation. I had gotten Monave before Lumiere but didn't do a b/a sticky- when I applied after a month of Lumiere only, the Monave seemed to go on better- like the Lumiere had helped my dry skin.


----------



## ALoHa (Mar 22, 2007)

was wearing strictly Lumiere for about a month when I did a before after sticky in Monave foundation. I had gotten Monave before Lumiere but didn't do a b/a sticky- when I applied after a month of Lumiere only, the Monave seemed to go on better- like the Lumiere had helped my dry skin.

That is really interesting Hoozey. As I think about it my skin had started getting really dry patchy too even though I was exfoliating and with Lumiere I don't have this problem at all.


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 22, 2007)

ALoHa,

Are you wearing FF too? When I did the Monave b/a sticky, my skin was craving the Lumiere FF in just a day! Lauress didn't have that reaction- it felt great, just not quite the airbrushed look on me- I have too many flaws.


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 26, 2007)

Added to the Glow Report- New Lumiere colors- Pure radiance, Innocence, Baby Face and Bronzers: Sun Kissed, Nude, Ambrosia, Sugarberry and California gold. I like the bronzers quite a bit because they impart more color and just a slight sheen for the most part, with Cailifornia gold being the most shine. I really like Pure Radiance too. Really can't beat Lumiere for price and quality combination!


----------



## Tina Marie (Mar 26, 2007)

Great post! Your skin is gorgeous !


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 26, 2007)

It's really not but MMU makes me fake it pretty well! :rotfl:


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hoozey, thanks for the Lumiere swatches! What's your fave of your latest haul? What are Innocence and Baby Face like (not that I'm going to get them, ahem...)? I must have missed the Nude and Ambrosia bronzers too!


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 26, 2007)

My favorite out of the haul... hmmmm. I like Pure Radiance because it is a peachy golden color that works well with my skintone. Innocence is a little light for summer. I was surprised that I liked Baby Face... it's a pale peachy pink but has like gold flecks to it be really pretty for fairer women or winter for me. I really like Sunkissed (it almost matches my skin perfectly) and Nude. Ambrosia is quite ruddy bronze. It gives the darkest color out of the ones I got.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hoozey,

You look great!!! I am trying out the halo luminizer from Val and like it, it complements my cool skin well. It looks salmony pink in the jar but it doesnt make you pink at all, or at least not me, Im thinking of getting a fullsized one soon. Although I still have samples of satin sun and centerfold left to try.

And looking at your pictures I may have to try Lumieres. Natural radiance.

You guys are going to make me go broke :add_wegbrech: Raving about all these wonderful products. Oh well its so much fun. :rockwoot:


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks Hoozey! I didn't order Baby Face b/c I wasn't sure about the gold flecks. I have Sunkissed too and although I haven't tried it yet it looks very pretty in the jar, similar to MAD's Sheer Tan, maybe a touch darker. I still have a jar of EDM's Everyday Bronzer which looks pretty natural so I won't need anymore bronzers for a long time.


----------



## duhmoms (Mar 27, 2007)

I have used the older line of JLynne Illuminizers for quite some time. I am hooked on sunrise it is absolutely gorgeous. They used to have one called Foxfire that they discontinued, when I heard it was going out I stocked up on it. But recently I got an email saying that I needed to use my birthday club gift cert. so I tried some of the newer illuminizers. I got Bronze, candlelight, Summer and Natural. These are even better than the original line. The candlelight and Natural are just gorgeous swept on the top of my cheeks and around the eyes. Summer makes an absolutely beautiful blush on me because I am so pale. and Bronze is a great all over color for me. I am hooked on candlelight, I get so many compliments on my beautiful skin whenever I use it!


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm really hooked on Bronze but like you said Natural and Candlelight are gorgeous too. The other three blossom, lovely and summer are a bit too much color for my tastes. I love how they are almost like finishing powders- not too shiny at all.

Cynpat-

You need to do a photo here to show off Halo. I haven't tried that one!

I am an idiot!!:doh: I wrote that out of the last haul "Pure Radiance" was my favorite- so you'd think I'd get the NAME right... I meant Natural Radiance. It is made to dupe BE's Pure Radiance. Then I was browsing the Lumiere site and saw the name and I was thinking "OMG did I do all the names wrong?" So it's NATURAL RADIANCE.


----------



## CaraMia (Mar 28, 2007)

Hoozey you have the most beautiful green eyes. I read somewhere on here where you said they were hazel but they sure look gorgeous green to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BTW I love the middle photo of you for sure in your post.


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 28, 2007)

The middle picture was in my bedroom and the walls are this golden yellow so it imparts a more gold look to my face. My camera seems to turn me kind of pink because believe me, I'm "yella" skintoned! My eyes were really brown as a kid and just started turning green in my 20's. Ironically I wanted green eyes but now I am always noticing beautiful brown eyes.


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hoozey, not to worry, I knew what you meant! I love JL's Glows too. I have all of the Luminous ones and really like alot, and I think I have one or two of the originals, they have a bit more color and spark to them, but still very wearable.


----------



## COzawa (Mar 29, 2007)

You do have very beautiful green eyes! Isn't that funny, I knew that you meant natural radiance too cause it just would fit better with warm tones. I like that one too Hoozey and you are our residential glow expert :laughing: ! Reading the boards I see that there are a lot of cool or neutral toned people but it seems that way more of us women are yellow toned which is exactly what BB sais! You would think then that more companies would gear up a wide range of more true yellow toned foundations into their line.


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks about the eyes and the glow expert. I always say that I just want my skin to look like my teen daughter's. Your making your own minerals so intrigues me- I am definitely going to venture into it next winter. Right now I have the windows open and I can just see a big mess of dust flying everywhere- plus my hubby has spent the winter drywalling the basement and once he's done that I am responsible for priming and painting and helping him tile a couple of rooms. I'm a do it yourselfer but like I said, now is not the time to start mineral makeup making.

I agree with you about how we golden gals weren't really a factor in regular makeup. I think that was quite a big reason why I embraced MMU so quickly because we are a big slice of the pie. I also like that with MMU you can easily mix or layer foundation to get all those intermediate colors between winter and summer tan. So long as it is only a shade or two.


----------



## COzawa (Mar 29, 2007)

You make a good point about the powders flying everywhere. You have to wear a mask and the powders fly even when in the processor or grinder. There is a lot of clean up too that was Cookies big complaint. My side was hurting and I was in tears laughing with her about the mess the whole time.


----------



## semantje (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks for this helpfull post and you are 39? you look amazing!!!


----------



## Bridge (Mar 29, 2007)

Hoozey your swatches and pictures are fantastic. Thank you so much! You guys are all so helpful with guiding us all toward buying the right product for ourselves. Thank you so much!

Edited to add in to Lilita, what a great thing for us is your foundation chart. Thanks a million to you for sharing that.


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep! I think MMU is a lot of the reason I look younger. I wish I had it when I was young like you! Glad you like the post and find it helpful. Thanks for the compliment. I feel younger than 39 too... at least most days. :laughing:


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hoozey, are you wearing the Elemental in all three of these pictures? They look great, if it is the Elemental...I have to have it!!! You look great in all of the pictures...I can't really pick a favorite...they all look equally beautiful!! I'll try to get around to posting some pics too...I'm so un-photogenic, I hate it!!:sleepyhead: But I do want some opinions on a few things, so I will get around to it soon...I hope you're wearing the elemental cuz that's another one that I have high hopes for!! :rotfl:


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 12, 2007)

Sunny-

All those photos would be in Lumiere FF l-m golden. It's what I always return to although in summer I find the Warm (Med and Med-Deep) to work better because the Med. Golden is a bit olivey and I just get tan with golden undertones.

I don't like pictures of myself. I think it's because we are used to seeing the reflection rather than our real faces. I love when people post pics because it is so much easier to convey info about skintone and look. There is a pic of me in Elemental in the b/a sticky. I am sure everyone is sick of seeing my mug but like I said, I think the photos give so much info to others.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 12, 2007)

I so agree with you about the reflection thing. I often think, do I really look THAT bad? I looked fine in the mirror..


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 12, 2007)

ditto to that!!! :rotfl:

Hoozey, well then, I correct myself...you look great in the FF and I can't wait to get mine! Like I said already, I'm not thrilled with the Luminesse, it's ok but I'm not sure if it's HG material for me. The FF def make you look flawless, can't see any of the pigmentation-thing going on at all...why is it that the Luminesse seems darker than the VV (can't compare with the FF yet)? anybody??

You actually look great in the pictures, I look so weird!!! I hate looking at pictures of myself, I really feel like, " why do I look like that in the pic but not in the mirror?" It's so bad that I posted a pic cuz I wanted you to tell me if the l-w luminesse was too dark for me but ended up taking it down:moa: . Partly cuz I looked so dumb in it but also cuz I didn't post a before pic for you to compare with... I'll have to get some "balls" and do the b/a thing tomorrow cuz I do want some opinions on my undertones. And BTW, has anybody ever told you that you bear an uncanny resemblance to Jamie-Lee-Curtis? (love her). I'm pretty sure that I can safely say that nobody is sick of seeing your "mug", you look great! :glasses:

oh and I forgot the point; which was that I loved the "innocence"...I mean I love the "innnocence". I'm def going to order f/s of it, but I'll wait for my FF samples cuz they should be here tomorrow, and I have a good feeling about it!! I hope I love the FF as much as you do.:rockwoot:


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Sunny-

I feel like with FF it doesn't necessarily hide every imperfection but it definitely blurs the edges so that it is less noticable but I don't look like I have too much makeup on either. Luminesse is definitely darker than FF too.

I was not excited about posting a before- notice I don't do it every time? :laughing:

I hate looking at pictures of myself too because I am used to reflection vs. photo. The other thing is that sometimes in photos I get "the glass eye" as my darling hubby calls it. Don't know exactly why but it does look like that.

My MIL when she met me for the first time thought I looked like Natalie Wood. I have never gotten Jamie Lee Curtis until now.

So glad you like the Innocence! :rockwoot: I have to scat. My daughter has to be somewhere almost now.


----------



## janiesan (Aug 5, 2007)

this is so helpful, thank you! wish i read this when i ordered monave from a seller...


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 18, 2007)

Love this thread Hoozey, soo helpful!


----------



## avesoriano (Aug 18, 2007)

the first time i got the dewy finish of monave foundation i dont think ill ever be into matte again... unfortunately im afraid im having some breakouts with monave ill have to try illumizers. I believe i have a yellow undertone... ive tried some of be but they are too white form me...whats the best that you can recommend


----------



## lacolora (Aug 21, 2007)

Is there a "Dewey" foundation in Monave?? I didn't know that.

Oh now I see it, it's in the regular formula duh!


----------



## senyorita (Aug 26, 2007)

great thread. time to order more illuminizers.


----------



## Thais (Aug 30, 2007)

I made this thread a sticky because it is just so helpful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stashblaster (Aug 30, 2007)

:top:


----------



## J092502D (Sep 1, 2007)

I am so happy this became a sticky because everytime I need to read about Illuminizers, I have to do a search and sometimes I have a hard time finding it. I finally bookmarked it, but with all the mess in my bookmarks, I still couldn't find it.

Thanks Dayna for all the reports. I do hope you would try Aromaleigh's Illuminizers one day. They have free shipping on samples and the minimum order is only $10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. LOL. I bet you knew that already, but I was just trying to enable you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hoozey (Sep 2, 2007)

I have stopped purchasing glows since I started making my own- I know I should try Aromaleigh's but I'm having too much fun coming up with my own mixes. :laughing: You know YOU could post your thoughts on them--- I would love to see others post their glow collections and thoughts. Since when is my opinion on glows the definitive word? Get those swatches up!


----------



## Sheikah (Sep 2, 2007)

Hooze I just found out that some of Lumiere AOC's have avena sativa in them. The ones that do not have it are Soft Radiance, Summer Warmth and True Radiance. Haven't you noticed breakout's with yours? I remember you broke out from the avena sativa too.


----------



## Hoozey (Sep 3, 2007)

Sheikah,

I haven't worn a Lumiere AOFC for a while- once I made my own, they soon became my favorites. I did break out from the avena sativa in the foundations but haven't noticed anything from the Veena blushes or AOFC... maybe because there's a layer in between? I definitely broke out the worst from the VV- probably the concentration is much higher. I just made 3 more glows Friday :rockwoot:Totally addicted to them.


----------



## Philips (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Glow lover! you're trying pretty much to gain a glowing skin of 13yrs, though you're at 39. Keep trying... Actually this is a cool vibe going on these days to look younger than your actual age. And why not after it's all about our look...


----------



## Sheikah (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes I want to make my own stuff too, don't tempt me!! Lol

I remember I read at the beginning of the Make your own minerals thread that you would rather buy it than make it haha. Now look at all you've done! It makes me want to try it too haha.


----------



## Hoozey (Sep 7, 2007)

*Gulp, trying to choke down those words*:vogel: I really didn't see myself making MMU, well--- I thought maybe this winter. That's what you get when there are loads of enablers pushing the powders! LOL


----------



## waterlily777 (Sep 11, 2007)

illuminizers.....

MAC Strobe Cream....


----------



## kmm (Sep 21, 2007)

im a mineral makeup newbie and i love monave glisten &amp; val's satin sun. they make me look healthyÃ¼


----------



## akimat001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing I really like the wet and wild illuminizer.


----------



## liznewark (Nov 17, 2007)

I was just wondering what's your recommendation for an illuminizer for my complexion. I love that iridiscent glow that some ppl have with their makeup and I'd love to have that glow too!


----------



## macydieterly200 (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks !


----------



## Gandahkoh (Nov 23, 2007)

very helpful


----------



## Hoozey (Nov 27, 2007)

For your complexion I'd opt for a bronzer-like glow. After checking out my favorite brands, I am thinking these picks. Lumiere Summer Warmth. Mad Mudslide or Bronze Loose Mineral Bronzer. Possibly Monave Radiant.

Don't limit yourself to just those, you could lightly brush a gold eye shimmer on your cheekbones or even a bronze color--- just make sure it's light application and more a sweep than buffing it in when you are using that kind of color. HTH


----------



## Noy_js (Dec 1, 2007)

OMG Thanks!!


----------



## bene (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi!

New In MMU, I'm looking for a glow look without any "greasy" effect...

What shall I try?

Thanks


----------



## Hoozey (Dec 16, 2007)

Any MMU glow/illuminize can work without giving a "greasy" effect with a light application and the right brush. A very soft, fluffy brush applies glows lightly and is best for a light application. Also something like J Lynn's luminous glows are less shiny and good for beginners.


----------



## bene (Dec 17, 2007)

Th

Oups...thanks Hoozey


----------



## Gavriela (Dec 24, 2007)

I love SN's Datebait, but I'm not sure if that's properly a glow or an FP - little bit of both, maybe? Worth trying for a sample, and it shouldn't make you look greasy.


----------



## Lindo (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks so much for the great review:laughing:


----------



## ciggz (Dec 29, 2007)

yes i love the datebait too. very subtle


----------



## andyness (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks for the reviews


----------



## DreamSonia (Dec 30, 2007)

i love this post! hoozey - your initial post was so awesome and thorough!! i may try some new illuminizers that you suggest! i have a few from aromaleigh that i love! i like getting that "glow" as well so i will be trying more!!! thanks!


----------



## Gavriela (Dec 30, 2007)

I definitely need more subtles because I'm so pale. Trying a couple of Lumiere's bronzers that have a _tiny_ bit of sparkle in them, but that's as much as I dare go. I've got their Winter Silk, that's a good highlighter if applied with a very light hand.

Ah, the joys of being ghost-colour.


----------



## Lucy_01 (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks for sharing!!


----------



## girlinterrupted (Jan 3, 2008)

I love illuminizers!!! I esp. love J.Lynne's.


----------



## bunniebabey (Jan 3, 2008)

nice work


----------



## Ace51 (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 11, 2008)

are there any without mica??


----------



## missajx3 (Jan 29, 2008)

good post


----------



## cherubix (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks, i love glow~


----------



## ReeNa8589 (Feb 3, 2008)

And yet....another great list from another great member. :icon_chee


----------



## sofie29 (Feb 13, 2008)

love dait bait!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it makes my skin glow without the shine. definitely worth the buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlueSun (Feb 17, 2008)

This was so helpful! Thanks for posting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mystars (Feb 21, 2008)

Great post! Thanks for the review.


----------



## dany06 (Feb 26, 2008)

Do you know of any more illuminating/glow finishing powders out there other than laurEss? For me Silk Naturals Date Bait doesnt really impart a color on my bare skin but it look pinkish on top of my foundation. I dont really get any type glow from it either. So Date Bait is not an option for me.


----------



## easterdawn (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree that Date Bait from Silk Naturals can impart a pink look. I found that it lightened my foundation too much and gave a slightly pinkish, chalky look to my face. Nice texture though, just the wrong color for me.


----------



## Luna_star (Mar 3, 2008)

any cotters tried " sheer miracle's " finishing powder in GLOW before? how's the result?

too bad can't post the url as i dont have 10 post yet. Cheerz


----------



## fattycat (Mar 14, 2008)

Great review, thanks so much!


----------



## kittyzabelle (Apr 21, 2008)

I love the Angel glow from Silk Naturals, it is cream-coloured, not pink. Maybe you'll like it better? I've become addicted to it :laughing:


----------



## pinkminnow (Apr 22, 2008)

I know what you mean. Sad, I just bought a full size of this one, only to find out that it makes my skin look scary. I'm yellow-toned and Date Bait makes me look washed out...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skinaddicted (Apr 26, 2008)

for those that find date bait too pink, have you taken a look at SN's new finishing powder for more yellow toned gals? it's called love lure:

Silk Naturals

I haven't tried it yet, but i already love date bait but i do have more pink in my skin.


----------



## pinkminnow (Apr 28, 2008)

^ i already have a sample of love lure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> surprisingly, it's a little dark in the pot. i might mix with a bit of the perfection powder to lighten it a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you so much for the post!


----------



## n_o_k_k_i_e (May 1, 2008)

wow !!!

:rockwoot:


----------



## n_o_k_k_i_e (May 3, 2008)

i'm looking for glow powder !!! ^^


----------



## simisimi100 (May 11, 2008)

wow! great! thank you so much for your post!


----------



## jzha182 (Jun 4, 2008)

I love silk naural's angel glow powder.


----------



## kittyzabelle (Jun 4, 2008)

My favourite glows have become:

- LumiÃ¨re Innocence all over colour, for a very natural effect

- Silk Natural's Angel glow for a slightly more shimmery and "polished" effect

- Silk Natural's Cherub glow (with pink overtones) for a evening look, if I am wearing MU in cool colours.


----------



## Kamicha (Jun 6, 2008)

My favourites so far are:

* EDM Light pink* - a soft pale pink shade with subtle pink shimmer, perfect for porcelain skin look - and brightens ashy skin beautifully. The texture has Original Glow -type overall sheen + some shimmer.

* EDM Natural* - looks pinkish brown in the jar but the shimmer is silvery, so the overall impression when applied is quite cool. This has strongish shimmer and somehow moist overall look. Not for every occassion, but I love it anyway.

* LaurEss Luminesce Glow* - an excellent, subtle beige glow. Not shimmery, just glowy. Very easy to use and I could bet that this is great overall product for many pale to medium skintones - and works for darker skintones as highlighter.

* Meow Crystalline Cat Glow* - quite similar shimmerless glow to Lauress Luminesce but with white base and perhaps just a bit stronger sheen. Beautiful and versatile higlighter, brightens beautifully too matte blushes/eyeshadows. Might be too harsh for very warm skintones, but probably works well with all others!

And I'm waiting eagerly to get my jar of Fyrinnae Centre Stage. I'm so impressed about their eyeshadows! Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Pomander_ (Jun 11, 2008)

Good thread...and you're so pretty! You really do look a lot younger than 39 and your eyes are amazing.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting. i didn't even know we had a glow report


----------



## Hoozey (Jun 19, 2008)

You are so sweet. I'm 40 now and started using natural skincare and I swear I've seen the small lines and wrinkles diminish too. :rockwoot: I still love glows though, although my favorites are the ones I've made myself.


----------



## HollyC (Jun 20, 2008)

I like glows in the evening and after 5 but not at all on my skin - maybe because I'm brown - during the day. The swatches here though are beautiful.


----------



## NYCLaura (Jun 29, 2008)

Thank you for this! I need to look into some of these!


----------



## skinaddicted (Jul 3, 2008)

The She Space has new glow powders, Cashmere kisses. they look amazing and remind me of DW toppings: Mineral Makeup, cosmetic pigments, home of About Face Cosmetics

the prices are great and heather has the cheapest shipping on MMU i think!


----------



## meoheo (Jul 28, 2008)

It's really helpful, thanks a lot!


----------



## terra (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for that!


----------



## mmu-aholic (Aug 9, 2008)

I just love illuminizers and glow, I have a whole box of those..... all of the SobarÃ¨'s, Joppa, some southern magnolia's can't wait to try Lumiere and EDM (packages on the way...)


----------



## osmanthus (Sep 3, 2008)

I have oily skin so I don't need to apply luminous products all over but I do highlight every single time. I love Mad Minerals' *Flash Glow *as highlighter. It is subtle but at the same time noticeable. I used to use Bobbi Brown's Shimmerbricks but *Flash Glow* is my HG for now. It is so cheap too considering the sample jar should last me for months!


----------



## Padme (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you so much for this post Hoozy, love this thread, wil def buy some of the products base on your pictures and reviews.

I am exactly as you...I want natural red-carpet dewiness... not obvious plastic teen-glitter ;-)


----------



## newyorlatin (Sep 25, 2008)

Padme you look like a teen in your avie.


----------



## sunny101 (Oct 24, 2008)

newyorlatin, purely fyi.....the avi pic is of a chinese movie star, I'm pretty sure that particular pic is from the that movie 'memoires of a geisha'......great movie btw; looks just like a real geisha! :laughing:


----------



## hot_pink (Nov 7, 2008)

i love glows too.. my favorites are from dreamworld and valerie beauty..


----------



## Padme (Jan 9, 2009)

I've tried *Silk Naturals Daite Bait* and* Love Lure* and the uncolored version (I belive its just called Perfecting Powder)...

*Look on my face:* I have yellow skin with olive undertones and datebait made me look pale, and love lure made me look gray, but the Perfecting Powder blended in perfectly. However, no dewiness showed up with either of them....

*Look on my underside arm:* I was BLOWN away by the incredibly natural dewiness - again, the date bait and love lure imparted a bit of a wrong hue to my skin, and the Perfecting Powder blended in again just perfectly but they ALL added an increcibly natural dewiness - no shimmer, glitter or sparkles, just a light natural "sheen" like you see on the red carpet, really impressive and beautiful.

Now the question remains: where can one find a dewiness like this, just more intensely??


----------



## Jennyjean (Jan 9, 2009)

You have beautiful skin!!


----------



## teb (Mar 6, 2009)

can any of your recommendations be found at the local drugstore/walmarts?


----------



## LawLady (Mar 7, 2009)

WOW! You do look good. Now this is exactly what I've been looking for and you've done all the work in finding my true "Glow". Thanks.

I too don't want glitter and high gloss on my face, except for lipgloss. But, I think the slight shimmers that capture the look of our youth is far more flattering than the flat mattes. I use the matte foundations for staying powder, but I want to finishing with products like these.

Now, I have to go so I can start shopping! LOL!

Thanks again,

Kat

Hoozey hi,

Have you tried the "April's Mix" in the PureLuxe? I've had my eye on this one a while, but you know how photos are on websites. If this color runs true, then it appears to give a beige/neutral glow, with very little pink or yellow tones. But a lot of glow. The site says it is the top seller of the brand, and a customer creation. What the heck, it only costs a buck to find out right? I'm giving that one a shot, and some of the others you mention in your wonderful post.

Thanks,

Kat


----------



## candygalore (Mar 7, 2009)

very pretty thank you for the post.


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 7, 2009)

I haven't tried any drug store brands that would be considered a "glow" since finding minerals. So unfortunately I don't have an recs for you that you can pick up in drugstore.

I haven't tried "April's Mix"- I started making MMU about 2 years ago after reading the sticky on how to do. One of the first things I did was glows and since then, I use my own almost all the time. I'm always one to give something a shot- so I'd be putting it in my cart if it is only a dollar because I'd hate to be missing out on something. LOL


----------



## LawLady (Mar 12, 2009)

That's my sentiment exactly! I'm trying April's Mix today! I can only hope that it makes me look half as good as you do!

Thanks

Kat


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 12, 2009)

Let us know how you like April's Mix!!


----------



## vdhuyen (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm using Fyrinnae Centre Stage Highlighter for a slight glowee on my cheek, and don't have any complaint, it doesnt make my face shimmery but just glow. I havent try glow/illuminizer from many other brands so I can't compare.

I'm waiting for my radiant glow from EGM to try (Belize, Tahiti Sweetie) because I've heard rave about it, that it give a result similiar to MAC MSF.


----------



## paintednightsky (Apr 2, 2009)

I love Aromaleighs Cherub/Angel/Metamorphosize/Twilight,etc. glows! I probably use the most glows from AL's brand. I also really like Pureluxe glows such as the April's Mix and You glo girl. I've also tried Lumiere as well which I liked. EG Glows are very nice too. I'm sure there are other brands I've tried but those are ones I remember.


----------



## Dawn (May 12, 2009)

I love a soft glow for evening. Where I live is hot and humid so I like matte more for day look but the glow is still nice for evening beauty.


----------



## kikaypixels (May 12, 2009)

what are your tips on perfect glows application?


----------



## Katrinah (May 23, 2009)

Anyone has tried Beautiful Girl Mineral's Radiant Glow?

Is EGM's Starlight Clear Glow similar to it?

TIA!


----------



## joyfullova (Dec 21, 2009)

I like to use EDM Dusty Miller (as a finishing powder) for a gentle glow, anyone knows any other product by EDM that gives an intensive glow?


----------



## Hoozey (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's a couple of my tricks of the trade for glow application.

1- when I open MMU, I cut a small opening in the adhesive cover over the sifter so only a few holes are open- so I have more control of how much comes out. Then I shake a tiny bit into the lid or a "swirly" bowl.

2. I use a soft, fluffy brush-- either powder brushes or fiber optic. Not too dense brushes work best IMO. Swirl brush in glow.

3. I hit the places I want the most highlight first-- upper cheekbones, arch of brows and then after most of the MMU is off the brush I will lightly do forehead, nose, and chin.

4- I have thin lips and sometimes I'll brush on some glow over lips before applying lip products to make them look a bit fuller.


----------



## saitoyf (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice tips Hoozey!


----------



## trishkebab (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks for posting this... really helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Suzzana (Feb 23, 2010)

wow girls.nice tips.i would also suggest you to use liquid make up.i think its good!


----------



## lulillan (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh  there are so many to choose from!! I actually like a little glow too but not too glittery or shiny since my skin is oily. But I agree with you that you look both healthier and younger if you are not totally matte.

Lumiere is a new brand to me and I see that they have quite a few nice colors there.

I wonder if you have any tips for me who is pale with neutral undertones? More to the warmer/yellow side than the cold/pink side... I do have Healthy Radiance from Bare minerals but I use that one as blush and it's actually a big favourite of mine. It's lovely!!


----------

